
Ask HN: Why does YouTube autoplay songs I have downvoted? - bZfrank
Why does Youtube keep on adding songs to my autoplay after I have downvoted them? WTF youtube? Are you guys even trying?<p>Also while we are at it... Why does autoplay keep on playing the same 10 songs? Why can&#x27;t I tell it my listening preferences?
======
txsh
And what’s the deal with airplane food? Could it tast any worse?

